# Auto Cad Rubiks Cube



## Klusion (Feb 11, 2011)

I am currently making a Rubiks Cube in the program Autodesk Inventor. I was wondering how you would create the core for a 3x3 rubiks cube. Please respond if you would know how to do this.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.3dexport.com/img-rubik's-cube-9841.htm

for inspiration


----------



## yeee707 (Mar 14, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knew how to make the driven constraints to make the cube fully functional in inventor.


----------

